# Death of One Half of a Mated Pair



## JW03 (Oct 18, 2012)

We have three cockatiels, one mated pair, and one single male. All were rescues who came to us at various times. 

Sadly, tonight, after surviving liver toxicity and several months of intermittent siezures and medication for them, our 7-8 year old female passed on. 

Her mate is about 6 years old, and for the last 5 years, she was the sole focus of his attention. We kept them in separate cages in the same room due to fighting and mating, but they were always really close and loved to explore together when we let them out. In fact, in the past two years or so, they'd finally figued out how to scratch each others' heads (and end up fighting). Both had began their lives as single pets. 

Has anyone lost one half of a mated pair like this? Does the surviving half get over things pretty well, or is he likely to pine away? He is less interactive than our other male -- doesn't like to be touched at all, and doesn't play with toys as much, so I'm worried all he will do is sit, or even worse, start calling for her. Right now, he's drumming on his cage and singing -- I hope out of contentment and not to try to make her come back. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I have a sort of similar story, except that the pair had only been together for a month. But in that month they had bonded instantly and they did everything together. Ava passed away and Kirk went through a depression for a few months. He still isn't the same bird he was when they were together, but he survived the disease and has lived on without her for a year now. He is sort of an outcast from the rest of my flock, but I don't know if that is relative at all to the loss of his mate.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

My Sunny lost his mate Dora about 3 years ago after they had been together for 5 years. For a few months Sunny was very mopey, depressed and just not very friendly, but it did change. Eventually he was more like his old self but just like bjknight's Kirk he still not exactly the same. My advice is to just keep giving him lots of attention even if it is just speaking to him a lot. It believe that made a huge difference with Sunny.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My Baby lost his mate Cinnamon last year. He too moped around, calling for her. Were you able to show him her body? It helps as it lets the mate know that she wont be coming back. Kind of like closure for them. Even if he isn't very interactive, I would give him lots of attention (the kind he likes, like singing to him and stuff) and lots of treats to make sure he's eating like he should. You could also give him some brewer's yeast as this is going to be a stressful time and brewer's yeast helps with stress.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JW03 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your condolences. The little guy did see his mate after she died, and wasn't completely inactive today (he's preening and flew around some). He seems like he's visiting all of his favorite spots around the house where they used to hang out, and doesn't know what to do with himself. 

Of course, this had to happen while everyone was moulting, which I'm pretty sure makes the birds feel itchy and crummy to begin with. We'll spend more time with him and see where things go. 

Does anyone know what's likely to happen if we get another female bird (eventually)? Our pair was together for about a year before we introduced a third wheel. Now we've got two males....


----------

